# has clomid worked for anyone straight after a laparoscopy??



## icsi bitsy teeny weeny (Aug 18, 2011)

hey girls,

just little old me again asking all the questions of the day  

has clomid worked for anyone after a lap,i have a little endometriosis so hes just going in for another nosey to see if any has came back since 2006 wen i had my first lap,in between that we had 3 cycles of icsi treatment last one ending in mc..

since then i have a new dp as the stress of treatment and financial burden split me and dh up.. so fingers crossed..i just wondered if this has worked for anyone or would it even be worth my while asking to be put on clomid??

thanks for reading and good luck to u all xx


----------



## michelleag (Aug 18, 2010)

hi


----------



## michelleag (Aug 18, 2010)

yes i think it can work very quickley,
because your tubes are so open you have a much better chance. 
it worked for me after 2 months but i had a mc. i have a beautiful 5 month old little boy now thanks to ivf.
i hope the things work out for you. keep a positive attitude. and look after ur relationship talk to each other about how your feeling and be patient and kind. its a very hard time in your lives. so try very hard to be ther for each other. 
men find it difficult to talk xxx


----------



## boboboy (Feb 29, 2008)

Unfortunately it didnt work when I tried it but I suspect my old eggies were never going to work anyway !


----------

